# Dog "Dresser"



## proudpeyotemama

The amount of dog stuff that has accumulated around my house from having two little fur babies is crazy! They already have an overflowing toy box, three cabinets filled with treats/toys, a drawer full of clothes, a shelf of jackets, a shelf of bandanas/collars/leashes, plus two giant food bags! This is all over the house - not in one spot. Of course, I'm going to leave the food and toys (the favorites at least) out where they are, but I'd like for everything else to have a certain spot. I'd love to have a dog room, but we're on a year lease in a townhouse and that just isn't possible (maybe next year, when we buy our own place!). I was thinking that maybe, just maybe I could make a "Doggie Dresser" out of the small, old dresser that we have lying around. Ya know, have a pole to hang Ote's clothes on, a couple hooks on the outside to hang leashes, and some nice organized drawers for toys, treats, and everything else! I got the idea off of Pinterest from someone who converted a dresser into a children's wardrobe. 










Think that, but with another drawer area, less hanging space (not needed for those tiny little Chi outfits!) and a variety of hooks/hanging space on the outer sides. What do you all think? Anyone done anything similar? Doesn't look too hard, I'll be sure to post pictures of my progress! LOL


----------



## pigeonsheep

wow!!! now that is amazin  i always wanted a doggy wardrobe but i have no space whatsoever in my room LOL :lol: how lucky is ur pups!


----------



## ~LS~

Oh yes it is a fabulous idea! Gucci and her hubby made a pink dresser for their 3
pups, it turned out gorgeous. Not sure where that thread went, it was a month
or so ago. If you make one please post pics!!!


----------



## ~LS~

Here, I found it for you. 

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-pictures/65849-chihuahua-wardrobe-finally-finished.html


----------



## proudpeyotemama

Oh my gosh, those are some spoiled pups! LOL. My dresser will not be near to that filled, but that's alright! Hers turned out wonderfully. Oh, I'm so excited to get started!!! I just saw while looking on eBay for "dog clothes hangers" someone who made a dresser with the bottom as a bed! How cute! Not sure if I'm that ambitious though, LOL


----------



## ~LS~

Good luck Aly! Can't wait to see the end result.
I'm using half of my own dresser for the pups' clothes. 
Maybe one of these days I'll get hubby to help me make one too.


----------



## MiniGrace

That dresser is super cute! It is a great idea to reuse a piece of furniture. Do you have something you can use or will you have to find a piece? It would be interesting to see a before and after picture.


----------



## Pookypeds

That's really cute and a fabulous idea! Like you, all my dog stuff is scattered everywhere and their clothes are in a plastic bin under our bed. And I have 3 chihuahuas so I've accumulated a lot of stuff! I'm going to have to see if we can make something like that! Great job you did!


----------



## theshanman97

cool idea!


----------



## proudpeyotemama

MiniGrace said:


> That dresser is super cute! It is a great idea to reuse a piece of furniture. Do you have something you can use or will you have to find a piece? It would be interesting to see a before and after picture.


Well I thought that I had an old "tall" dresser (it's small too, it'd be perfect!) but supposedly my brother-in-law that lives with my boyfriend & I, decided to use it for himself. I'm going to try talking him into giving it up!  LOL


----------



## proudpeyotemama

Pookypeds said:


> That's really cute and a fabulous idea! Like you, all my dog stuff is scattered everywhere and their clothes are in a plastic bin under our bed. And I have 3 chihuahuas so I've accumulated a lot of stuff! I'm going to have to see if we can make something like that! Great job you did!


I bet you have a ton lying around! I know I have two pups and there is stuff everywhere. That isn't the dresser that I made - I'm still working on gathering everything to create one. That was just the "inspiration" dresser - I hope mine looks that nice!


----------



## proudpeyotemama

I ordered these last night to use as hooks on the outside of the dresser (like, where the mirror is on the dresser pictured). I got one in pink (for princess Ote) and one in blue (for the handsome man, Mojo)!










I'm thinking I'm going to paint the background area (yellow on the "inspiration" dresser) pink and then put bright blue stripes along. I think that will look very fun! The dresser will be in my room - which is tie dye and peace sign central, and the pink/blue will go great!


----------



## whipandchi

It will be interresting to see the finished product. All my pups' clothes are in a pile on a shelf in the cupboard. I can never find what I am looking for.


----------



## Wicked Pixie

Those lucky pups have way more clothes (and bags) than I do!


----------



## Pookypeds

proudpeyotemama said:


> I bet you have a ton lying around! I know I have two pups and there is stuff everywhere. That isn't the dresser that I made - I'm still working on gathering everything to create one. That was just the "inspiration" dresser - I hope mine looks that nice!


:noops:Oops! Very pretty inspiration! I'm trying to get my husband to make me one. He has the tools to make one but just doesn't have the time.


----------



## proudpeyotemama

Pookypeds said:


> :noops:Oops! Very pretty inspiration! I'm trying to get my husband to make me one. He has the tools to make one but just doesn't have the time.


I'm having my dad help me (I'm about to bring the dresser over to my parents' house right now!), but I'm sure he'll be busy with a million other things as well. I'm going to try to do as much as possible by my self. I'm planning on doing a tutorial - so I can lead all the ladies through the process of converting the dresser on here who want to make a pup closet! Seems like a ton of people are really interested in it, just don't have the help or the time.


----------



## KritterMom

Thats a sweet idea. I've been thinking about something like that or turning a tote into a kinda closet for Daisy's cloths.


----------



## ~LS~

Oh oh and then you can make a matching toy bin! How cute would that be? 
What is it about spring that brings out all the creativity? lol :daisy:


----------



## LBChi

I need something like that, their cloths, toys, blankets etc....are taking over my living room.


----------



## ~LS~

...oh and all those collars and harnesses too! Geeze, we sure do have a bunch of spoiled Chihuahuas! :lol:


----------



## LBChi

~LS~ said:


> ...oh and all those collars and harnesses too! Geeze, we sure do have a bunch of spoiled Chihuahuas! :lol:


Yes we do, and love every minute of it.


----------



## proudpeyotemama

~LS~ said:


> Oh oh and then you can make a matching toy bin! How cute would that be?
> What is it about spring that brings out all the creativity? lol :daisy:


That's a great idea!!! Maybe I can use the dresser drawers that we took out to create a matching toy bin? I've seen people make dog beds out of extra dresser drawers. What do you think? That kind of makes me nervous - Ote has an extra large soft spot and I hate to have any sharp corners around that she could bump her head on. Spring really does bring out creativity!!! Spring cleaning, then you find all the old stuff that you can "re-do" LOL


----------



## proudpeyotemama

Yes, so much stuff everywhere! We started the design yesterday, basically just "broke down" the dresser. It's been easy so far. I'm taking pictures along the way and plan to make a tutorial for you ladies!! I'm so excited. I'm trying to think of everything that I have for my pups and think of good design aspects that could help with organization. There is going to be "dog butt" hooks for leashes, collars and harnesses, a rod for hanging clothes/coats/tutus, a shelf for bins/buckets that can hold toys, and a drawer for thing that need to be kept out of sight, such as treats and extra bowls/blankets. I have a ton of blankets for Ote - why I have so many, I have no idea! LOL


----------



## proudpeyotemama

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-crafts/67503-dog-dresser-done-tutorial.html#post917510 Here's the thread with the tutorial and before & after pictures!


----------



## Chi Nation

~LS~ said:


> What is it about spring that brings out all the creativity? lol :daisy:


I dont know, but i am ready to start vetting creative. My neighbor has started building the doggy playhouse in my yard and now i think i will get creative and make so stuff to go in it.


----------



## proudpeyotemama

EastGreenChihuahuas said:


> I dont know, but i am ready to start vetting creative. My neighbor has started building the doggy playhouse in my yard and now i think i will get creative and make so stuff to go in it.


Oh that will be fun!!! Sew a few beds, hang some photos of the pups, that will turn out awesome I'm sure!


----------

